# this is my betta!



## mantidsandgeckos (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## obregon562 (Nov 18, 2008)

wow! a betta mantis...never herd of that one before!  B) :lol:


----------



## rosenkrieger (Nov 18, 2008)

Good looking betta. I've got a spawn of blue marble halfmoon plakats going right now, plus various other pet bettas and breeding stock.


----------



## d0rk2dafullest (Nov 19, 2008)

dunno if the site is still up, but there is a store that sells bettas and supplies (thai bettas short and muscular) i use to be in the hobby with my dad. we use to love the cambodian or thai ones. the ones in US sucks.....for asian style uses =) this is of course my own opinion NICE LOOKIN BETTA~!!!! =)

oh yeah

google search atisonbettas or something like that


----------



## Rick (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice. Used to keep those.


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 19, 2008)

He's beautiful, friendofgeckos!  We had a similar colored guy (but not near as vivid as yours), and a really pretty light peach and mauve female in our community tank for a while. The female died within a short span of time. The male lasted quite a bit longer, but eventually died too. And we haven't replaced them. The fish are/were supposed to be my husband's "thing." But he's an OTR (over the road) truck driver, and isn't home to consistently take care of them and the tank. You can guess who is left with the job... &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 4, 2009)

Nice!, I've always wanted a Betta. What do you keep it in(how big an what not)? I read that they don't need much space is that right?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 4, 2009)

I was thinking of getting a few for the Bugatorium! they need stale water I understand, is this true? Excuse typing, I am using my laptop and the keys dont seem to want to be where I want them to vb/! see I am so tired of backing up to fix my words, just pretend I am a bit off and cannot spell. Becky don't wanna fix typing anymore :angry: , but back to the fish, would this conatiner work for them or is it to small?

http://' target="_blank"&gt;




Tiny Hex 3" x 5"
Spongebob &amp; ball not included!


----------



## matt020593 (Jan 11, 2009)

Wicked Spongebob Becky my sister has that LOL.


----------



## rosenkrieger (Jan 11, 2009)

For those asking questions about their care, here's an excellent care sheet on them.

http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=396


----------

